# Topics > Space >  Crazy Engineering, NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Jet Propulsion Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Crazy Engineering: Ion Propulsion and the Dawn Mission 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> Ion propulsion isn’t something found only in science fiction. JPL engineer Mike Meacham looks at how ion engines are being used to drive NASA's Dawn spacecraft through the solar system. Dawn is approaching dwarf planet Ceres in the main asteroid belt with arrival expected in March 2015. Previously, Dawn orbited Vesta, the second-largest body in the asteroid belt. Learn how ion propulsion works and why it's the reason Dawn will be the first spacecraft ever to orbit two solar system bodies beyond Earth. More about Dawn at: http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov

----------


## Airicist

Crazy Engineering: Mars Helicopter 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> JPL engineers are working on a small helicopter that could ‘scout’ a trail for future Mars rovers, but getting a chopper that could fly in the Martian atmosphere is tricky. Episode 2 of Crazy Engineering.

----------


## Airicist

Crazy Engineering: Gecko Gripper

Published on Aug 12, 2015




> How geckos inspired a new NASA technology that makes things stick to each other in space.

----------


## Airicist

Crazy Engineering: RoboSimian Robot

Published on Jun 3, 2015




> RoboSimian, a four-limbed disaster response robot under development at JPL, is ready to compete in the 2015 DARPA Robotics Challenge on June 5-6, 2015. You go buddy!

----------


## Airicist

Crazy Engineering: The Camera that Fixed Hubble

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> In 1990, when the first images from NASA's Hubble Space Telescope were too blurry to use, JPL scientists and engineers went to work to devise one of the greatest fixes of all time: a camera with corrective vision to bring Hubble images into sharp focus.

----------

